# Coweta-Newnan, Ga-purebred male golden, golden chow, retriever mix!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.

Just three of the beautiful dogs that will die!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I* emld. GRRA, ADA, and ADS, and cc'd Gail, Kathi and Terry.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Breaks my heart to see him so depressed, I hope rescue can get him quickly.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The pics and vid of the golden are heartbreaking. Poor guy looks so sad. I pray that all three find wonderful homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that all three of these beautiful dogs get rescued!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping Up*

Bumping up!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh that poor Golden Boy...he looks as though he's given up....very sad!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor baby.......he's so sad. I sure hope someone can come through for him......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gail*

I heard Gail is working on them, but we can't assume.
Please keep praying!
Gail is so amazing!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks so pitiful. I hope someone comes through for him b/c it just breaks my heart.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping and fingers crossed.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

The golden is no longer listed, the Belgian Shepherd is now listed as such breed and both he and the chow mix are listed as urgent. Hoping that rescue took the golden.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> The golden is no longer listed


He's still listed on the Shelter Rescue page Dogs for adoption,euthanization,rescue,sponsor


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

All 3 are no longer on the PF listing or the Coweta website. The same Urgents are still there from yesterday so i have to think they were rescued or adopted.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

All three are now shown as rescued on Shelter Rescue's Adopted Pets page


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great News...Thanks SM!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom

Since none of the three of them are under Urgent Dogs anymore I pray they were rescued or adopted!!


----------

